# Hard to sell!!



## nigellogan (Dec 16, 2007)

i hate that it had to come to this, but first baby means my se-r has got to go, sniff. 

i have had many cars in my 38 years, but I've never had such a tough time as this trying to move my se-r. the cars are so rare that nobody knows what this car is. any calls i get are from 50 yr old men that can't understand that my car is a 6 spd.

anybody have any ideas on how to move an '05 black se-r with only 33,000 kms (canada, obviuosly). she's stock with extra winter tires 

i can be reached at [email protected]. any ideas or interested parties are welcome


----------

